# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  OmniTouch: H Microsoft μετατρέπει κάθε επιφάνεια σε οθόνη αφής (video)

## Themis Ap

Αναδημοσίευση από http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/423658-omnitouch-h-microsoft-μετατρέπει-κάθε-επιφάνεια-σε-οθόνη-αφής-video/


Το τμήμα έρευνας της Microsoft αναπτύσσει 2 πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες τεχνολογίες, το OmniTouch, μια τεχνολογία η οποία μετατρέπει διάφορες επιφάνειες, σε οθόνες αφής και το PocketTouch το οποίο επιτρέπει τη χρήση του smartphone σας μέσα από μια τσάντα χωρίς να έχετε άμεση επαφή.

Η ποικιλία των επιφανειών που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν με το OmniTouch ποικίλουν και όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στο αρκετά εντυπωσιακό βίντεο, ξεκινάνε από το ίδιο μας το χέρι έως ένα σημειωματάριο ή ένα τοίχο. Εντυπωσιακό επίσης είναι το γεγονός ότι η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία υποστηρίζει multitouch ενώ δε χρειάζεται κανενός είδους εκμάθησης ή άλλων ρυθμίσεων που αφορούν το περιβάλλον στο οποίο χρησιμοποιείται.





Το OmniTouch αποτελείται από ένα μικρό προβολέα (Pico projector) και ένα περιφερειακό που μοιάζει με το Kinect και το οποίο αντιλαμβάνεται τον τρισδιάστατο χώρο. Ο χρήστης στην δοκιμαστική παρουσίαση, φοράει μια ειδική κατασκευή η οποία προσαρμόζει τις δύο συσκευές και του επιτρέπει να επιλέγει πολύ εύκολα την επιφάνεια που θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει. Το σύστημα υποστηρίζει ακόμα γνωστές κινήσεις που έχουμε συνηθίσει σε touch συσκευές όπως το scrolling και το pinch to zoom ενώ στο βίντεο βλέπουμε διάφορες εφαρμογές που έχουν αναπτυχθεί και μετατρέπουν μια επιφάνεια σε πληκτρολόγιο, σε σημειωματάριο, ακόμα και σε επιφάνεια ζωγραφικής.

Και οι δύο τεχνολογίες αναμένεται να παρουσιαστούν επίσημα κατά τη διάρκεια του συνεδρίου UIST 2011 το οποίο διεξάγεται αυτές τις ημέρες.

Site: Microsoft Research

----------

